# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  H κλουβα μου{ζευγαρωστρα)

## teo24

Αργησα καπως αλλα την παρουσιαζω τωρα,Την εφτιαξα το 2009 κι ακομα καλα κρατει,με διαφορα τα πλαστικα πορτακια που κιτρινισαν ελαφρος.Οι βιδες που φαινονται να εξεχουν απο πανω ειχαν μπει για να ''κουμπωνω''ενα αυτοσχεδιο παλι κουτι προστασιας αρπακτικων αλλα και για κουνουπια γιατι το κλουβι το ειχα το πρωι εξω και το βραδυ μεσα.Εκει ειδα το μονο αρνητικο,ηταν λιγο βαρια.Δεν λεω μπορει να ειναι υπερβολη ο σκελετος αλλα ετσι την ειχα φανταστει κι αυτο μου φτανει.

Τα υλικα ειναι τα εξης,αλουμινογωνια 2x2,κουνελοσυρμα 2x1,2 φυλλα αλουμινιου,ενα για πατο κι ενα για ταψι,την προσοψη 80x40 με πορτες και πορτακια για φωλια και ταιστρες και βιδες και πριτσινια. Το συνολικο κοστος ειναι 55.00 ευρω.

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφη δουλεια Θοδωρη πολυ προσεγμενη αλλα θα ηθελα η τελευταία φωτο να ειναι με τους κατοικους της μεσα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απίθανη κατασκευή,και αφού αντέχει μετά από τόσα χρόνια καταλαβαινουμε πόσο καλή είναι.

----------


## greenalex1996

πολυ ωραιο κλουβι!

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικό κλουβί Θοδωρή με κάθε λεπτομέρεια ! Μπράβο !  ::

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραιο κλουβι!!!Μπραβο!!!

----------

